# ,
,        .      -   ,     ,      ,      .
19  2011    "-"  4       " "  ( 7 ).     11:00  20:00  .
   "-     ,   ,  ,        : 
    -    
   -     
   -    
   -    
   -      
   -  (, , ) 
   -    
   -    
 : 
   -            (  ,  ) 
   -                , , , ,  ,  .
   -    
   -    ,      
        ,         ,    . 
        !    !

----------

